# band practice space....



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

you guys will cringe most likely, as we are practicing in a double wide trailer. that means lots of rattles and shaking. also there are sliding glass windows either side of the room...

i'm not looking for studio like sound, but rather very inexpensive ways to better the acoustics and allow for us to all be able to hear all of the instruments equally. we will be recording rough tracks here which will be remastered in protools. 

i've been looking for a cheap supply of egg crate foam to tack and glue to the walls. the floor is carpeted, which is good. and i've wondered if carpet pad would be ok to use to break up waves and reflections since i cant find any egg crates for cheap...

any help and suggestions would be great... and i know there has to be some recording artists here, so help us out. were poor and needy. lol.

Thanks, Austin


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Check out this site for supplies at a very good price. Egg crate foams, acoustic foams, etc. They have egg crate foam for less than $1 per square foot
I'd say your biggest concerns are vibration and reflection in that kind of environment...

http://www.thefoamfactory.com/


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

PandaS10 said:


> you guys will cringe most likely, as we are practicing in a double wide trailer. that means lots of rattles and shaking. also there are sliding glass windows either side of the room...
> 
> i'm not looking for studio like sound, but rather very inexpensive ways to better the acoustics and allow for us to all be able to hear all of the instruments equally. we will be recording rough tracks here which will be remastered in protools.
> 
> ...


It depends how cheap you are talking about. One of the best things I did ofr sound back in the day was tye0dyeing massive amounts of cheap assed goodwill sheets and hang them all over the walls in a manner in which they bunch up. If you stretch it it woun't do nearly as well for reflections. This fabric went over the aluminum garage doors at first but helped so much that it ended up covering all the walls. Foam, obviously, would be better but not cheaper. Good luck. If you plan on recoding, get the foam.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have found old carpet to work wonders on the cheap, does not do squat for the neighbors but wil keep the ping inside down and greatly increase intelligibility


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

awesome guys, i found the foam factory through musicians friend, and yes awesome deals. i've been told not to cover all walls and that some reflection would be desirable, especially for drums.....any truth to that? also for the neighbors....there aren't any so interior sound is all we care about. this is the best practice space i've ever had. i'll take photos for you guys maybe. keep suggestions coming, also, any programs you suggest for us to get for recording...we have protools, reason, audacity, cakewalk, thats it...any others?


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Its all about the cheap ass bag of packing blankets from Uhaul. I think they are like 5 bucks for a bag. My buddy just moved out and gave me both the bags they included with the rental maybe 8ft by 8ft and do wonders for pings and echos!...SUPER CHEAP and plentiful!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

guitarsail said:


> Its all about the cheap ass bag of packing blankets from Uhaul. I think they are like 5 bucks for a bag. My buddy just moved out and gave me both the bags they included with the rental maybe 8ft by 8ft and do wonders for pings and echos!...SUPER CHEAP and plentiful!


And hang them just a bit out from the wall


----------



## cshaw (Oct 7, 2008)

i agree mostly on whats been said but you might get better useful response here as its one of my favorite recording forums.

http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm...=D4F53BD0-FE6E-4CE2-8C74DAF475E6A66A145392113


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

did not read.....
EDIT...


----------

